# Swapping JBJr for Snowthrower



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

It's that time of year for me. Snow is an ugly word in Canada (unless you can blow it from your tractor ).

I have a JBJr on the front now with the actuator lift. While I suspect it would do a fair job plowing the snow, where I am, it is a blower or nothing (have had to cut through 2+ foot drifts).

So here is my scenario. I have a 44" Bercomac heavy duty blower (you can't get the actual Craftman unit in Canada) on the front of my LTX1000. I want to move it over to my new DGT6K. 
Anyone know of any issues about making the brackets for the blower fit with the brackets for the JB. Also, I want to be able to keep the power lift actuator on if possible to raise and lower the blower.

Lastly, anyone know of any good deals on snowcabs for the DGT6000? Or a good (by this I mean cheap) way to make one?

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to Weekend Freedom Machines where a guy made a nice cab out of wood. I think he chose wood as he is a cabinet maker and can't weld.

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/cgi-bin/discus/discus.cgi?pg=prev&topic=6&page=51855


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Joe.

I am no welder, nor a cabinet maker. Wonder if I can build this out of pallettes?:dazed: 

SnowMower


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

somebody here made one for theirs.. i remember it from last year... dont remember who..

original cabs seems to be the manufacturer of many oem cabs... 

i dont not know if they will sell to the public..


original cabs


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I don't wanna spend talking about this other site, but I am having some trouble navigating it.

I see that picture, but I am looking for the rest of his thread on how he built it. If I click on his user name, I get a picture of the work in progress on that cover.

I know I am missing something obvious, but I would love to see what he used for materials, particularly the windows.

and thanks too SJ.

SnowMower


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Here is a link to Weekend Freedom Machines where a guy made a nice cab out of wood. I think he chose wood as he is a cabinet maker and can't weld.
> 
> http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/cgi-bin/discus/discus.cgi?pg=prev&topic=6&page=51855 *


Joe, there's a guy on that thread trying to find Constoga Manufacturing - They are in St. Jacobs, Ontario (near Kitchener) I think this is their number if you want to post it for him 
Conestoga Materials Handling Ltd
888-746-2645


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Keweenaw4310
Yep, that's the wooden cab he built. There isn't a lot of detailed info on what he did. You can go backwards through the thread and pick up some photos during the build. I just mentioned it as an alternative to metal.

Jim,
Thanks for the Conestoga number :thumbsup: I'll pass it along.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is some links to more photos of the wooden cab, the second one being the most informative:

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/cgi-bin/discus/discus.cgi?pg=prev&topic=335&page=50585

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/gallery/Terrys-Wooden-Cab


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

SixChows, if you're looking, I saw your pics of the cab.
<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=63589">

Ooops!!! Don't know how to down size that.

Is that one of those "Original Tractor Cab" hard tops?

I see they don't make one for Craftsman, just the Wind Breakers. And they are 'clearance items'. I noticed the wind breakers on the Craftsman site look a little different, which leads me to believe Original Tractor Cab lost the contact and is clearing house.

I really like the hard tops.

SnowMower


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Originalcab stopped making cabs for craftsman GTs when AYP changed the placement of the muffler from the side mount like mine to the underneth on the newer Gt5000. They had a problem with CO gasses building up inside the cab. That's why those new umbrella types sears is selling don't cover all the way to foot rest.

Originalcab will still make you a cab to fit any tractor that they had previously offered a cab on. They have the patterns for all the cabs they ever made and can also supply parts if you find a used one needing a new windshield or door or frame section.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

There really isn’t much to a cab. Front windshield panel,
Rear window panel, 2 doors and a roof. I’ll bet you could
make a simpler wood / plexi version for less than $100 in
material and a Saturday’s effort. If it was painted, with the
tractor stored indoors, I think it would last quite a while.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Just something to keep in mind about wooden cabs, in the event of an accident or rollover, the wood may splinter and impale the operator. Yeah I know it's a tractor that only goes a few MPH, but that doesn't mean that it won't rollover due to something hidden in the snow or just being top heavy from the weight of the wooden cab or that some moron won't skid into you as he's trying to stop.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I thought about plexi for a front window, just wondering if it would get scratched easily. How would you secure a wooden unit (or any unit I suppose) to the tractor. It breaks my heart to think of drilling holes in my new tractor.

Thanks again Sixchows, gonna roll some pennies and see if it merrits a call to 'original tractor cabs'.

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

OH ****..........Air bag.......mg: 

Never thought of that..........

Watch out for trees jumping in your way.......... 

:driving: Bob


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Instead of plexiglass, use polycarbonate aka "Lexan". It is much better at resisting scratches, much better at impact resistance, and can be ordered tinted if desired. Can still be cut with std. wood working tools.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Judging by time and money, looks like my tractor cab will consist of a set of goggles and a warm snow suit. 

Added the snowblower frame to the DGT6000 yesterday. Had to make a few mods to it as the bigger tractor is longer and the PTO engagement is push button vs spring tension.

One sad note (and maybe because this is the Bercomac unit instead of the craftsman), but I had to remove the JBJr to get the blower frame on. I was hoping I could just remove the bucket and find some way to use the actuator to lift and lower the blower, but it isn't looking good.

Oh well. Can't wait to update my avatar to the red tractor.

SnowMower.


----------

